# weight reduction - exhaust



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

there is an exhaust out there for the 350 Z which drops 30 pounds off their car (42-14 pounds) I know my exhaust is at least as heavy.

Has anyone heard of a light weight exhaust for the alti? I would even consider going to a single outlet if it could be shown to make the same hp with that kind of a drop in weight


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can go with a carbon fiber or titanium muffler.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I've got a Ractive muffler that is light as hell. I had a magnaflow on there, but it was AT LEAST 15 Lbs heavier. Probably more.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Actually the stock exhaust is not that heavy at all, I can weigh the resonator and the mufflers tonight just to give you an idea. I think the part that weighs the most is the Y section with the CAT.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*slurp*

it may be a good thing to know. thanks

Sean


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *there is an exhaust out there for the 350 Z which drops 30 pounds off their car (42-14 pounds) I know my exhaust is at least as heavy.
> 
> Has anyone heard of a light weight exhaust for the alti? I would even consider going to a single outlet if it could be shown to make the same hp with that kind of a drop in weight *
> 
> Would this weight be bothering you because you want better times at the track?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*yes and no*

this weight is in the back of the car unless the cat is the heaviest piece. that would reduce the downforce on my front wheels.

mainly i am happy with mine but since this is a performance forum, i figured i should bring the topic up.

(every little bit helps


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: yes and no*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *this weight is in the back of the car unless the cat is the heaviest piece. that would reduce the downforce on my front wheels.
> 
> mainly i am happy with mine but since this is a performance forum, i figured i should bring the topic up.
> 
> (every little bit helps *


Right on! That resonator is a huge MF. That would save on weight with a straight pipe in its place. 

Gotta go...Merry Christmas.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: yes and no*



Ratwayne said:


> *Right on! That resonator is a huge MF. That would save on weight with a straight pipe in its place.
> 
> Gotta go...Merry Christmas*


Im sorry I havent weighed the exhaust yet but I can tell you the resonator weighs next to nothing. I think one of my magnaflow cans weighs more than the resonator.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

At the Nissan open house at Stillen a month or two ago JIC had a complete cat back system that weighed no more than 6 lbs !!

http://www.jic-magic.com/exhaust/505ti.html


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: yes and no*



Slurppie said:


> *Im sorry I havent weighed the exhaust yet but I can tell you the resonator weighs next to nothing. I think one of my magnaflow cans weighs more than the resonator. *


Really! Looks can be deceiving then. U da Man Slurp............


----------

